# Shop stock for sale.



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

For sale due to semi Retirement is the contents of our shop including all stock,fixtures and fitings and any live stock that is left, there are 
30 vivs all with elctrics and every thing in them including plant and wood
all sheving and wall grids
all dry goods and anything else thats there incuding used Exo Terras and Perfecto Tanks.
Its is mainly reptile based but dry good also include dog cat and some bird and fish stock.
For a quick sale as we are moving to our small holding in 8 weeks time.

£6000 ono but please do not come asking me to take silly money as the answer will be no as we have plenty of room to store it

This is a good opportunity to anyone just starting out.
If you are genuinly interested you can give me a call on 07507 109996


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

for pictures please send me your email as i cannot upload them here for some reason.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Loads of interest but no buyers yet , i do need this gone just to save me moving it all so £4500 no offers takes the lot.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

£4500 takes all for quick sale.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please.


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

If your willing to split it I might be interesed in a viv, What sizes are they?

also have you tried the classified section?


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Selling as a job lot for now.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

veiwing welcome anytime.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

up we go.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go.


----------

